# Oh the aggravation



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure if this will help you, but if you have more info that will be useful to add, I am all ears. 

[h=1]Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's[/h]


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

They “should” fit. They are 18x8, 5x105, 40 offset. Idk if it’s just the wheel design or what, but the wheel spoke contacts the brake caliper in the front. Mine is a 2017 Cruze hatchback.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

